# Panguana lamasi tads



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I bought some D. amazonicus at the WADS meeting a week ago, and since the seller didn't have the $5 change required, he threw in a pair of green leg Paguana lamasi tads. Not bad for $2.50 each, provided they morph out successfully. I'm feeding them the same diet as my azureus tads and they seem to be growing, but these are my first thumb tads. Anything different I should be doing for them?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds like you got a great deal, I have a trio of Lamasi Panguana's, I know that they raise the tads,(I have gotten one froglett from them) I think all you have to do is feed them springtails but I'm not sure, I'm sure other people will give input.


Curtis


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Arklier, 

That's a great deal. These are really easy frogs to raise up so you shouldn't have any problems. I would recommend feeding them tadpole bits or another high quality fish food. When they come out of the water they probably won't eat for a few days. After that they will probably start out on springtails. Mine are usually eating melanos in a week or so. Good luck!


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, just wondering but is it easy to ship tads? this is just a question I was wondering the other day, I have heard that tads are actually pretty hardy. and movement doesn't effect water nearly as much as it does just objects, Thanks, 
curtis


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> Hey, just wondering but is it easy to ship tads?


Yes, it's really easy. I've done it lots of times from coast-to-coast. I use a film container with a good lid and parafilm seal to avoid leaks. Don't forget to leave an air pocket.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Boy, you people in WA get good change!
I agree, tad bites or high quality fish food will do.

As far as shipping tads, yeah, it's easy, but myself, I'd rather buy a well started froglet.
When the tads you bought/traded end up with spindly or dieing...whose fault?
Also, I and many others have seen some mysterious tad deaths at one time or another...sometimes even with 1+month old tads.
I've had a couple of froglets not make it.
Never once have I had a 2+month froglet die on me.
I say it's a gamble...buyer/seller beware!


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

tads for 2.50 

how much do they usually cost?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

You know, I didn't ask him how much he was charging for them normally. Froglets were $50-$75 each last time I looked at NWFF.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Just a little update here. One of the tads is bigger and starting to get back legs, although the other one hasn't changed much. I'm not sure if they're the same age, but the smaller one is eating so I'm not going to worry about it too much.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm glad they are doing great.
Good luck, Curt.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thought I'd post an update. The smaller of the two is getting teeny back legs, but the bigger one just popped his front legs tonight, so I snapped a pic before moving him to a container with a lid. So far everything's looking good.


----------

